# Bar end mirror for FX 7.2?



## Steven_ssv (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello. This should be easy but I've been unable to find bar end mirrors (like the Hafny circulars #MR083) for my 2015(?) Trek FX 7.2. Cut off the end of the grip and pulled the plug but the inner diameter of the tube is too narrow for the Hafnys (which are rated for 14.8 - 23 mm). According to a rickety old pair of calipers, the inside diameter of the tube end is just less than 14mm (so 13.8mm?). Haven't been able to find bar end mirrors that would fit a tube that narrow. Any suggestions for a biking newby? Prefer the bar end style rather than over-the-bar. Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Does your bike have the Isozone grips? If so, there is a Mirrycle mirror made specifically for those bars.
UPC is 76445923601 Trek part# is 421605. If this is indeed what you need, I have a few here I could send you. $24.99 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Steven_ssv (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks but no


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The standard Mirrycle mirrors have two different size wedges in the box. 99% sure that mirror will fit your bars.


----------



## Steven_ssv (Oct 6, 2021)

202cycle said:


> The standard Mirrycle mirrors have two different size wedges in the box. 99% sure that mirror will fit your bars.


Thank you! Based on the specs on their site, it looks like a winner:
*Mirrycle Part #:* 20MIR
*UPC:* 7 64459 23495 8
*Suggested Retail Price:* $19.00
*Color:* Black
Name changed from Mountain Mirrycle to Mirrycle in early 2019
Fits inside handlebars with 13.75mm – 22.5mm (.54″ to .875″) inside diameters.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Garmin Varia. Can connect via bike computers, phones, a Garmin display unit.

Sure mirrors are cheap. Never liked a one of them that I ever owned.

Well worth the money. IMO spending $ to stay safe and situationally aware…the smart thing to do.


----------

